# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ключ защиты для 1С 8.2

## Доктор Д

*Доброе время суток всем! Пожалуйста, помогите! Недавно купил диск с 1С 8.2, установил, а работать с программой нельзя - просит ключ защиты. Что делать?*

----------


## DMLangepas

купить программу с ключом либо пин-кодом.

----------


## Доктор Д

Было бы, где купить... Я эту еле нашел.((

----------


## arccos6pi

> Было бы, где купить... Я эту еле нашел.((


 что у вас за город такой что нет ни одной франи?

----------


## Доктор Д

Сам удивляюсь. Может, знаете, где можно 1С бесплатно скачать с интернета?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Сам удивляюсь. Может, знаете, где можно 1С бесплатно скачать с интернета?


так у вас одинце уже есть
а таблетка в соседней теме была

----------

Доктор Д (23.01.2014)

----------


## Доктор Д

Файлы уже удалены. :(

----------


## arccos6pi

> Файлы уже удалены. :(


Держи;)


> инструкция
> 
> для 1c80 и 1с81 выбирать файл backend.dll
> для 1c82 выбирать файл backbas.dll
> 
> 
> перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)

----------

Доктор Д (24.01.2014)

----------


## Доктор Д

Скачал. Что дальше с ним делать?)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Скачал. Что дальше с ним делать?)


так я же написал все выше


> инструкция
> 
> для 1c80 и 1с81 выбирать файл backend.dll
> для 1c82 выбирать файл backbas.dll
> 
> 
> перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)

----------


## Доктор Д

Это файл скачался. Его отдельно держать или вставить в папку с 1С?

---------- Post added at 23:28 ---------- Previous post was at 23:23 ----------

Не работает все равно

----------


## arccos6pi

> Это файл скачался. Его отдельно держать или вставить в папку с 1С?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:28 ---------- Previous post was at 23:23 ----------
> 
> Не работает все равно


:rtfm::rtfm:
вы этот файл запускали?

----------


## Доктор Д

Запускал.

---------- Post added at 12:03 ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 ----------

Не запускается.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Запускал.


и файл выбирали соответствующий вашей версииИ

----------


## Доктор Д

Ага...

----------


## arccos6pi

> Не запускается.


как не запускаетсяИя только что проверил - все запускается

----------


## Доктор Д

Открывается окно "Рlease select file to patch". И что дальше?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Открывается окно "Рlease select file to patch". И что дальше?


:rtfm:
*а дальше выбираете C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.Х.Х\bin\backbas.dll !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Доктор Д

Пишет "File open error".

----------


## arccos6pi

> Пишет "File open error".


*на предыдущей странице же все написано
перед запуском проверить, что 1с закрыта (в том числе сервер 1с)*

----------


## Доктор Д

Все закрыто.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Все закрыто.


*значит не все*

----------


## Доктор Д

У меня 1С вообще с сервером не связана. И сейчас не запущена.

----------


## arccos6pi

> У меня 1С вообще с сервером не связана. И сейчас не запущена.


*1c_8x_UniPatch.exe запущен с правами Администратора?*

----------


## Доктор Д

Да. Но пишет, что ошибка открытия файла.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Да. Но пишет, что ошибка открытия файла.


*значит запущена 1с(может в процессах осталась висеть)
перезагрузитесь и попробуйте еще раз*

----------


## Доктор Д

ОК, сейчас.

---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 ----------

arccos6pi, все равно не запускается.

---------- Post added at 12:44 ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 ----------

Программа открывается, а ни Конфигуратор, ни Предприятие не открываются.

----------


## arccos6pi

> ОК, сейчас.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 ----------
> 
> arccos6pi, все равно не запускается.а база создана?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 ----------
> 
> Программа открывается, а ни Конфигуратор, ни Предприятие не открываются.


*а база создана?*

----------


## Доктор Д

Да, создана.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Да, создана.


что-то вы делаете не так,это факт
а что сказать сложно,мои экстрасенсорные способности кончились

----------


## Доктор Д

Мне бы тоже это знать... Спасибо большое за то, что попытались помочь.

----------


## Доктор Д

Получилось!!!))) Я просто удалил программу, заново установил и воспользовался патчем.)) Спасибо огромное еще раз за помощь!))

----------


## Strekozamara@

Спасибо

----------


## Никвэл

подскажите, надо ли снимать галку при установке платформы с окошка "ключ аппаратной защиты"? (дословно не помню). Чем грозит снятие галки? Или сносить и заново переустанавливать (с галкой)?

----------


## arccos6pi

> подскажите, надо ли снимать галку при установке платформы с окошка "ключ аппаратной защиты"? (дословно не помню). Чем грозит снятие галки? Или сносить и заново переустанавливать (с галкой)?


вообще эта галочку нужна,так как у вас эмулятор аппаратного ключа
снять/поставить ее можно вот тут,платформу переустанавливать не нужно

----------


## Никвэл

> вообще эта галочку нужна,так как у вас эмулятор аппаратного ключа
> снять/поставить ее можно вот тут,платформу переустанавливать не нужно


а где найти это окошко настройки диалога запуска? Входить через конфигуратор или нет? У меня 8.2

----------


## arccos6pi



----------

Kosenshteyn (07.02.2014), Никвэл (03.02.2014)

----------


## stroy-stilno

> Держи;)


Спасибо, все работает!

----------

